# ALBUM OF THE DECADE - Heck, Might As Well Do This Too, Right?



## keto (May 23, 2006)

My thinking being that we may discover yet some more music, plus I like hearing your opinions.

Once again, I have a standout candidate in my mind. The band has been around quite a while (1993, according to wiki), but have been below the radar most of it. Had a breakout hit on the prior CD, but that album's only 'OK'. The followup spawned a big hit but I HIGHLY recommend listening to the album end to end. Some CD's are really meant to be listened to in their entirety, this is one. 'All killer no filler' is VERY apropos here. Indy pop at it's finest.

Modest Mouse - We Were Dead Before The Ship Even Sank. The single, of course, was Dashboard http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mmm_SjUAK7I

The addition of Johnny Marr for this project was huge. Float On, from the prior album, is a great tune but, for me, that one doesn't hang together as well as We Were Dead.... Isaac Brock is a bit of a freak, in that 'mad genius' sorta way :smile:


----------



## 4345567 (Jun 26, 2008)

__________


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2009)

These are so hard to answer. 10 years is a _huge_ amount of music.

I was all set to say _Iron & Wine with Calexico_ - _Lays in the Reins_ -- that's a solid album, start to finish. But then I really started to think about the past 10 years...man. So much music to choose from.

I'm going to go with...

_Phish_ - _Farmhouse

_I would have pulled a live album but that seemed like cheating. That's a great studio album from them. They sound like they're having _fun_. Maybe the last Phish album where they captured fun in the studio. _Undermind_ and and _Round Room_ sound like pulling teeth.


----------



## 4345567 (Jun 26, 2008)

__________


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

I'm going with something more mainstream.

Avril Lavigne: Under my skin


----------



## puckhead (Sep 8, 2008)

I've got two choices:


2002 - The Black Keys: The Big Come Up
[youtube=option]yZJLi0f0ZIA[/youtube]


2008 - Raconteurs: Consolers of the Lonely
[youtube=option]IbMqqtnvLTY[/youtube]


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

Gawd, it was hard picking songs.. But for me?
Kid A - radiohead
Lataralus - Tool
American Idiot - Greenday
By the Way - Chili Peppers
Once by the Night - Kings of Leon
Taking the long Way - Dixie Chicks

Not to say they were the best, but they were what I could listen to "side to side"


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Starbuck I like the Chicks ...

but as typical I ain't typical 

Dr Lonnie 
http://www.amazon.ca/Boogaloo-Beck-Dr-Lonnie-Smith/dp/B000099T4I

Ernest Ranglin

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cB_FC3eZyz8


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

one of these 










or


----------



## ne1roc (Mar 4, 2006)

Starbuck said:


> Gawd, it was hard picking songs.. But for me?
> Kid A - radiohead
> Lataralus - Tool
> American Idiot - Greenday
> ...


Great call on American Idiot!!! Actually all really good.

Dare I suggest Nickelback's "All The Right Reasons"?

Let the bashing begin.


----------



## aloysius (Feb 15, 2009)

Shadows Collide With People by John Frusciante is for sure my island record, as in the record I want to be stranded on an island with. 

In Rainbows by Radiohead is on my list too

michael


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

ne1roc said:


> Great call on American Idiot!!! Actually all really good.
> 
> Dare I suggest Nickelback's "All The Right Reasons"?
> 
> Let the bashing begin.


Ha! I was expecting to be bashed on Idiot!! I know they are Juvenile, but I can't help but love them!


----------



## Andy (Sep 23, 2007)

I'll second Kid A, In Rainbows and Lateralus. Three of my all-time favourite albums. I think A Crow Left of the Murder by Incubus and Absolution by Muse also really capture the spirit of the last decade. Can't really pick one.

As far as Canadian albums, my pick goes to:


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

Andy said:


> I'll second Kid A, In Rainbows and Lateralus. Three of my all-time favourite albums. I think A Crow Left of the Murder by Incubus and Absolution by Muse also really capture the spirit of the last decade. Can't really pick one.
> 
> As far as Canadian albums, my pick goes to:


Ohh me too! I'm a HUGE Incubus fan!


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Naw, American Idiot is a great album for sure.

Lots of stuff I like being listed, and again some stuff I have zero knowledge of. Agreed about By The Way and Kid A....the last couple of Radiohead CD's are totally unlistenable for me though. Been meaning to check out some Frusciante solo stuff. Raconteurs, I greatly preferred Broken Boy Soldiers, and I greatly prefer Jack's work in the White Stripes, Elephant in particular and also White Blood Cells. Tool, 10,000 days I've listened to hundreds of times, like it better than Lateralus.

Nickelback, eh? There's always gotta be one! :sport-smiley-002: j/k


----------



## 4345567 (Jun 26, 2008)

__________


----------



## Rugburn (Jan 14, 2009)

Tough for sure, but here's a couple in no particular order:

Master of Disaster-John Hiatt
Johnny Cash- America IV: The Man Comes Around and America V: A Hundred Highways
Gnarls Barkley-St. Elsewhere
Arcade Fire-Funeral
Outkast-Loveboxxx/The Love Below ( yes, this has the big hit "Hey Ya", but it has some really great stuff on it as well)
Willie Nelson & Wynton Marsalis-Two Men With The Blues: Live At Lincoln Jazz Center

Shawn


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

kqoct I really don't "do" albums any more.

Though, I have bought the works of Kate Micucci, and of Garfunkle and Oats, I have bought Neon Horse, I have bought John Paccuzi, I have bought Eric Mongran, I have bought NMeshomes My Grandfather- Native American Flute Music, as well as some various street performers musics. Were any of these "of the decade"? Dunno, but they were good music that I liked and so for me were "of my decade".


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

Oh I forgot!

Robert Plant and Alison Krauss!! Doh! How could I forget that? it's a work of art!


----------



## Rugburn (Jan 14, 2009)

How could I forget *Neil Young's Greendale*. It's become one of my favorite NY albums.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

I gotta go with Songs For The Deaf by Queens of the Stone Age.

I also really dug albums from the Strokes and the Hives over the last few years. Neither band has the 'buzz' they once had, but their albums have been killer.

I gotta say the new Them Crooked Vultures album makes my list as well. I have only had it for a week, but I love it.


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

Starbuck said:


> Oh I forgot!
> 
> Robert Plant and Alison Krauss!! Doh! How could I forget that? it's a work of art!


Yep..i'de have to agree..


----------



## Rugburn (Jan 14, 2009)

The soundtrack to "Oh Brother Where Art Thou" is another favorite. Alison Krauss' "Down to The River To Pray" is beautiful. Here she sings with Robert Plant as one of the backing vocalists.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Uqv8wpGc3TI


----------



## cptheman (Oct 15, 2009)

Although I must say I'm not a fan of much of the decade's music, I'll throw in my few faves:

Continuum - John Mayer
Stadium Arcadium / By the way - RHCP
Hot fuss - The Killers
All that you can't leave behind - U2


----------



## puckhead (Sep 8, 2008)

good timing for the thread.
Rolling Stone put out their list of the top 100 today:
http://www.rollingstone.com/news/story/31248017/100_best_albums_of_the_decade/1

(44 pages)


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

puckhead said:


> good timing for the thread.
> Rolling Stone put out their list of the top 100 today:
> http://www.rollingstone.com/news/story/31248017/100_best_albums_of_the_decade/1
> 
> (44 pages)



Other than 33. Daft Punk or 62. Johnny Cash, nothing else on that list means anything to me. Leonard Cohen is a hero, but I've not even heard the album listed of his on that list.

On this list though, there are a song or two I at the very least know http://www.rollingstone.com/news/story/31248926/100_best_songs_of_the_decade/27


----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

Here's a few that have had an impact on me:

Dave Matthews and Tim Reynolds - Live at Radio City
John Mayer - Where The Lights Are
The Killers - Hot Fuss
Kings of Leon - Only By The Night
Blacks Keys - Attack and Release
White Stripes - Elephant
30 Seconds to Mars - A Beautiful Lie
Dashboard Confessional - Dusk and Summer
Pearl Jam - Pearl Jam

Just to name a few....


----------



## 4345567 (Jun 26, 2008)

__________


----------



## p_wats (Nov 11, 2009)

For me it's been all about *Chad VanGaalen*. His 2008 album, _Soft Airplane_, immediately shot to one of my all-time favourites. 

Otherwise off the top of my head I'd have to say 2003's _Shine a Light_, by the *Constantines* continues to invigorate me. 

Though *Broken Social Scene*'s sophomore effort, 2003's _You Forgot It In People_ was a revelation to me that send me spiraling.


----------



## 4345567 (Jun 26, 2008)

__________


----------



## Peter (Mar 25, 2008)

Does it not seem a bit to anyone that that list is leaning to the later portion of 2000-2009 where the Rolling Stone trend is to like indie music alot?


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

nkjanssen said:


> I just counted them. I actually own 54 of their top 100. Some of my favourites from that list:
> 
> Radiohead - Kid A
> Wilco - Yankee Hotel Foxtrot
> ...


:wave: awesome! I am for sure going to have to check that album out. Oi, I wonder if whats on that album is also on his youtube account :O

http://www.youtube.com/user/leonardcohen


----------



## Andy (Sep 23, 2007)

p_wats said:


> *Broken Social Scene*'s sophomore effort, 2003's _You Forgot It In People_ was a revelation to me that send me spiraling.


I picked up their self-titled album, and while it was a worthwhile listen, I almost ended up wishing I had spent my money on the Massive Attack I was also eyeing up. Is YFIIP significantly different/better? I hear everyone raving about it, would love not to miss out on something great.

PS: Mezzanine by Massive Attack is a year early to make my list, but it's one of my absolute favourites. Very much worth a listen.


----------



## p_wats (Nov 11, 2009)

Andy said:


> I picked up their self-titled album, and while it was a worthwhile listen, I almost ended up wishing I had spent my money on the Massive Attack I was also eyeing up. Is YFIIP significantly different/better? I hear everyone raving about it, would love not to miss out on something great.
> 
> PS: Mezzanine by Massive Attack is a year early to make my list, but it's one of my absolute favourites. Very much worth a listen.


I like YFIIP a lot better than the self-titled album. I also so them live several times around then and it was great, as they hadn't quite gotten so damn huge that it was hard to get tickets. Ha. 

I'm not familiar with too much Massive Attack, but I've been meaning to go back.


----------



## p_wats (Nov 11, 2009)

nkjanssen said:


> Great choices. And all-Canadian. All of those have been in heavy rotation in my house at various poionts. A couple of years back, I actually got to see a show with Chad VanGaalen opening, Constantines as the second act and Weakerthans headlining. Then they all came out together at the end to sing "Don't Be Denied" by Neil Young and a Travelling Wilbury's song as well. Great show.
> 
> Honestly, people who complain about there being no good music anymore really missing out.


Very nice! I saw something similar with Chad VanGaalen out in New Brunswick 2 summers ago, but it was with Attack in Black and Shotgun Jimmie. Very epic. 

Here's a video I shot from that same show of Chad solo: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2s-5E6fYIVo


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

I don't know how many of you have heard this album, but it gets my vote as best of the decade-
Carolina Moon by the Glenn Kaiser Band

Phil Keaggy's Jammed also ranks high.
As does Jeff Beck's Live at Ronnie Scott's


----------



## 4345567 (Jun 26, 2008)

__________


----------



## 4345567 (Jun 26, 2008)

__________


----------



## puckhead (Sep 8, 2008)

forgot to add one:
2003: The Twilight Singers - Blackberry Belle.

I'd throw this one into the hat as one of my favourite songs of the decade too.
I am a sucker for tunes that start sweetly, then kick it up a notch.

[youtube=option]C-s5ARp0QWY[/youtube]


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

nkjanssen said:


> Actually, at first blush, it seems pretty chronologically balanced to me. I havn't checked for sure, though.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I hate this wording as well, but Indie music is an actual genre now. It has nothing to do with bands on Indie labels. And yes, all the magazines are very slanted towards these indie bands because they are so 'groundbreaking'. Though in most cases they just sound exactly like a band that preceded them. EG Bloc Party fell into that Indie genre. When they got big , a ton of other bands that sound exactly like them started getting signed and were the next big buzz in these magazines.

The same trend as with a million other genres, just under the name Indie this time. Indie to me still means on an Independent label.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Not much for rock of late. Nothing seems to move me, but I have been turned onto Derek Trucks, the Good Lovelies, and Rodrigo & Gabriela lately. Age is creeping up on me...

Derek Trucks:

Joyful Noise (2002)
Soul Serenade (2003)
Live at Georgia Theatre (2004)
Songlines (2006) (Legacy Recordings)
Songlines Live (DVD) (2006) (Legacy Recordings)
Already Free (2009) (Legacy Recordings)

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

kqoct oi, I have always tended to apply "indie" to dudes that play on the street corners, in cafes, and for social functions.....


----------



## prodigal_son (Apr 23, 2009)

Honestly, this decade was rather disappointing for me. Being a somewhat sesoned lover of sub-genres of hard rock and punk, I absolutely f***ing hated the Arcade Fires, Modest Mice, White Stripes etc.. and AAALLLL the likes. You want a good eclectic album from 1999, try "The Soft Bulletin" by The Flaming Lips or "The Unauthorized Diary of Reinhold Messner" by The Ben Folds Five. But, 2000 onward really seems to be where most people were beginning to download files and completely kill off whatever shards of the art music were remaining.

Some albums I liked from the past decade:

Dream Theater - Train of Thought
Rush - Snakes and Arrows
Tool - Lateralus
Ben Harper - Diamonds On The Inside
Coldplay - Parachutes 
Big Wreck - The Pleasure And The Greed

Probably 5 or 6 more.


----------



## Duster (Dec 28, 2007)

prodigal_son said:


> Honestly, this decade was rather disappointing for me. Being a somewhat sesoned lover of sub-genres of hard rock and punk, I absolutely f***ing hated the Arcade Fires, Modest Mice, White Stripes etc.. and AAALLLL the likes. You want a good eclectic album from 1999, try "The Soft Bulletin" by The Flaming Lips or "The Unauthorized Diary of Reinhold Messner" by The Ben Folds Five. But, 2000 onward really seems to be where most people were beginning to download files and completely kill off whatever shards of the art music were remaining.
> 
> Some albums I liked from the past decade:
> 
> ...


Great post. I agree that Ben Folds' "Reinhold Messner" album represents the end of an era for me. Such enormous, genre-defying originality. But at the same time, when I listen to it, it's hard to imagine an album like that being made today. How would it be cross-promoted in iTunes ads, video games, movies, and reality TV programs? Ben Folds would have to launch a line of designer striped sweaters for Old Navy.

As for the "00's", I really just realized that they're at an end. Almost.

For me, the only way to do this evaluation is to think about which albums I listened to the most during the decade, that I can still listen to and appreciate today. And to think about the effect the music had on my tastes and attitudes during the decade.

The White Stripes' "Elephant" reminded me of what rock music was supposed to be. It sounded so familiar the first time I heard it, and I remember thinking about how much I worshipped Led Zeppelin. That record put me back in touch with the musical tastes I had during high school, and reconnected me with something I had kind of outgrown and forgotten.

Arcade Fire's "Funeral", was a revelation, pure and simple. I bought it shortly after it came out and it went straight into heavy rotation. It's still in heavy rotation, all these years later. It also redeemed my belief that a band can make good, intelligent, real music, AND be widely appreciated. The world is made of a lot of smart people who want and like good things, as much as it doesn't seem so much of the time.

Radiohead bookends the decade, with "Kid A" and "In Rainbows". When I heard Kid A, I realized that we had the Pink Floyd of our generation. I listened to it straight through with my two roommates, in almost total silence. The room was a bit smoky by the end, however. That's one of the last times I listened to an entire record with friends, something I used to do a lot as a kid. It's a real, true, long playing album, a group of tracks that comprises a solid work. You don't see a lot of that any more. "In Rainbows" is much the same, but with a more modern underlying feeling somehow. That album, to me, contains all of the other Radiohead albums within it. 

The standout track, and for me probably the best single track of the decade, is "Jigsaw Falling Into Place". It's equal parts "The Bends", "Pablo Honey", "Kid A", "OK Computer", and "Hail to the Thief". There are few single tracks that so encapsulate the combined works of an artist the way this one does.

Some great stuff in this thread, keep it coming.

--- D


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Duster said:


> ........... I listened to it straight through with my two roommates, in almost total silence. The room was a bit smoky by the end, however. That's one of the last times I listened to an entire record with friends, something I used to do a lot as a kid. It's a real, true, long playing album, a group of tracks that comprises a solid work.
> 
> --- D


Hehehe wow, memories of doing exactly the same with The Wall, back in grade 11 or grade 12.

Must not have paid attention to the whole thing, cause a day or two later I got real baked and listened again. During the part where the girl starts talking to Pink, "Oh my god, what a fabulous room! Are all these your guitars??!!" I freaked out and started running around the house (was home alone, again very baked) looking for this broad


----------



## Powdered Toast Man (Apr 6, 2006)

The kind of lists that Rolling Stone and the like put out are so useless because music means different things to different people. What I think is gold may be garbage to your ears.

Here are some of my music picks for the decade that meant a lot to me:

1. Danko Jones - Born A Lion
I listened to this album non-stop for probably a month after it came out. Still one of my favs to this day.
2. Yeah Yeah Yeahs - Fever To Tell, Show Your Bones, Is Is EP.
I didn't pick up on the YYY's until last year so I discovered all three of these discs at the same time. They changed the way I thought about music and my even my approach to writing. Got me back into guitar and even one of my biggest influences on my drumming.
3. The Hives - Tyrannosaurus Hives
What can I say? An amazing garage-rock record!
4. Beck - Guero
In my opinion, some of Beck's finest work. 
5. The Donnas - Spend The Night
The girls were sexy and swaggering on this album. Sure, the rhyming lyrics were cheesy, but the sound and the riffs were kick-ass.
6. Two Hours Traffic - Little Jabs
This foursome from PEI put out this gem about three years ago. Sweet and poppy, the melodies are ridiculously catchy. This one gets in your head and refuses to leave.
7. The Villains - Annabelle
This album from an little band from Calgary is absolutely incredible. I can't believe this was done as a true indie record. The songwriting is top notch and the whole thing blends together as a true "album" - not just some collection of songs on one disc. I had the pleasure of opening for this band when they came to Winnipeg once and I was completely floored by the level of creativity and musicianship they displayed.


----------



## Accept2 (Jan 1, 2006)

My vote goes to Therion's album Deggial.........
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RWrT5TiTaXY

But dont decades go from 1 - 10 meaning another year to go?.............


----------



## Duster (Dec 28, 2007)

I guess I'm trying to make a distinction in my mind between "Favourite", and "Best". A favourite is something that I liked, personally. The best, however, is something that I think had broader significance in the overall music scene, or might be a favourite to more people. Kind of a "most-shared-favourite".

If I had to just reflect on my favourites, regardless of the rest of the music world, I'd also have to nominate Stars, "Set Yourself on Fire". It's poppy, it's romantic, it maybe didn't break new ground in the world of music. But Torquil Campbell's and Amy Millan's voices and music touched me real deep, and I'm not ashamed to say so. At least, not on an anonymous internet forum. 

I'll also second that Danko Jones' "Born a Lion" was one of my favourites. Hopefully that restores at least some of the tough macho exterior I'd like to cultivate. 

--- D


----------



## prodigal_son (Apr 23, 2009)

I bought "Kid A" when it first came out and only listened to it a few times before I decided that I didn't really dig it. It sounded too much (in spots) like they just wanted to sound like Thurston Moore and Lee Ranaldo. One of those "it only sounds good when you are RF high" kind of albums.


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

prodigal_son said:


> I bought "Kid A" when it first came out and only listened to it a few times before I decided that I didn't really dig it. It sounded too much (in spots) like they just wanted to sound like Thurston Moore and Lee Ranaldo. One of those "it only sounds good when you are RF high" kind of albums.


I dunno, not to me. I like Most all Radiohead. I don't think they sound at all like Sonic Youth (I really dont "get" them) But then I don't have to be high to enjoy Floyd either.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Accept2 said:


> But dont decades go from 1 - 10 meaning another year to go?.............


Ya, definitely 2 ways of counting it and either way it's arbitrary  Most people count 2000 as the beginning of the new millenium, so Jan 1 2000 to Dec 31 2009 is a 10 year block.

Or you could say 'no such thing as year 0, the first year is year 1, so 10 years is every time there's a '0' at the end of the year number.


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

Wouldn't the album of the decade have to have come from the artist of the decade ?

http://www.nationalpost.com/arts/story.html?id=2330688


----------



## Duster (Dec 28, 2007)

bagpipe said:


> Wouldn't the album of the decade have to have come from the artist of the decade ?
> 
> http://www.nationalpost.com/arts/story.html?id=2330688


Wowsers. I think they should share the honour with the rest of the bands in the "Theory of a Nickelcreed" sub-genre.

Here's my favourite part of the article: "*Nickelback was the highest-ranking band of the decade, only finishing behind solo artists Eminem, 50 Cent, Alicia Keys, Beyonce, Nelly and Usher, for overall impact and importance."* I don't know if I should laugh or cry. "Artists", "impact", and "importance"? Is my sarcasm filter malfunctioning?

--- D


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

Duster said:


> Wowsers. I think they should share the honour with the rest of the bands in the "Theory of a Nickelcreed" sub-genre.
> 
> Here's my favourite part of the article: "*Nickelback was the highest-ranking band of the decade, only finishing behind solo artists Eminem, 50 Cent, Alicia Keys, Beyonce, Nelly and Usher, for overall impact and importance."* I don't know if I should laugh or cry. "Artists", "impact", and "importance"? Is my sarcasm filter malfunctioning?
> 
> --- D



Well it must have everything to do with $$$$ They are all incredibly, filthy rich.


----------



## Duster (Dec 28, 2007)

Starbuck said:


> Well it must have everything to do with $$$$ They are all incredibly, filthy rich.


Well, $$$$ is certainly one way of measuring impact and importance. 

--- D


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

bagpipe said:


> Wouldn't the album of the decade have to have come from the artist of the decade ?
> 
> http://www.nationalpost.com/arts/story.html?id=2330688





Duster said:


> Wowsers. I think they should share the honour with the rest of the bands in the "Theory of a Nickelcreed" sub-genre.
> 
> Here's my favourite part of the article: "*Nickelback was the highest-ranking band of the decade, only finishing behind solo artists Eminem, 50 Cent, Alicia Keys, Beyonce, Nelly and Usher, for overall impact and importance."* I don't know if I should laugh or cry. "Artists", "impact", and "importance"? Is my sarcasm filter malfunctioning?
> 
> --- D



kqoct National Post = Fox News North


----------

